# Adagio in D minor



## soundandfury

I started writing this piece yesterday, a melancholy, and it just all poured out surprisingly quickly. So here it is:
Adagio in D minor (ogg, 2.1MB). Also the score (pdf, 362kB).

This is one of the first times I've used a harp in my compositions (the only previous time I think was my "Romance in D minor"), so I'm probably not using it to best effect. Also, in soft pieces like this I can't do much with the clarinet part because I have a really terrible clarinet sample (at least in the chalumeau register) which sticks out like a sore thumb.

Production notes: MuseScore + FluidR3 soundfont.
Forces: Fl 1,2; Ob; Bsn; Bb Cl 1,2; E.Hn; Bb Tpt 1,2; Hn 1-4; Tbn 1,2; Tba; Timp; Harp; Vlns I,II; Vlas; Vcs.


----------



## hlolli

You should try getting more orchestral contrast, using woodwinds and brass more distinct and getting more conversation out of the music, your compositional style screams for it. And the music itself, Schoenberg would have pulled all his hair off in those 4/6 chords mania. Maybe that's why he's bold, because of those chords  but art is free from rules, if you are studying harmony, you should consider minimizing 4/6 chords.


----------

